# international movers



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi can anyone recommend good international removal companies that can transport from canada to spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are a few who advertise on the forum, so you could have a look around and give them a ring???


Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> There are a few who advertise on the forum, so you could have a look around and give them a ring???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


thank you will do:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> thank you will do:clap2:


Sorry I cant be more helpful but its not something that crops up very often - Canada to Spain lol. Give em a try and see ifd anyone esle has any suggestions

Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sorry I cant be more helpful but its not something that crops up very often - Canada to Spain lol. Give em a try and see ifd anyone esle has any suggestions
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you, just going to get a quote, not sure we will move, hubbies not settling too well, missing kids and grandkids, thinks spain will be better, I'm not so sure as I really like it here plenty to think about
thanks
djam


----------

